# Need advice on first build



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Build So Far:

CPU = $500 http://www.microcenter.com/product/376493/Core_i7_3930K_32GHz_LGA_2011_Boxed_Processor
MB = $368.64 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0061XSBYM/?tag=tec06d-20
RAM = $95 G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...
GFX = $500 ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Radeon HD 7970 GHz Editi...
PSU = $109 XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12...
FAN $29 = COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...
Thermal paste = $12 GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound
KB = $53 RAZER Black Wired BlackWidow Mechanical Gaming Key...
Mouse = $90 steelseries Sensei 62150 Grey 8 Buttons 1 x Wheel ...
Monitor = $150 (x 3 ) = 450 ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms Full HD Widescreen LCD M...
SSD = 269 SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA...
HD = $85 SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cac...
Case = $169 Antec DF-85 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower C...
DisplayPort to DVI = $8 http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Black-...layPort+to+dvi&tag=tec06d-20

*Total: $2740*

Original Post:

Hi all! New to the forum, I was recommended by a friend to go here for advice on building my computer. This is my first time building a computer, and as a current computer science major, I think it's been long enough  I'd love to get some advice on parts to build, general guidelines. I've looked at some of the stickies on the site, but a lot of them seem to be outdated, so I decided just to post my own thread.

Below is a rough list of the things I'm looking for:

My budget is $2000-3000.

Must:
3 monitor support. So I can have ultimate productiveness when programming 
It must be good at multitasking(chrome, visual studios, iTunes, mathematics all running at same time)
I want this to be a gaming and work computer. So I want to be able to do 3Dmodeling, gaming, heavy programming, ect.
I want a good graphics card for gaming. Maybe not the best, but 2nd-to-3rd best would be nice. Something I can use to play max graphics for most games.
I want a SSD so I can have fast boot and load times for programs.
I want a lot of ram(probably 32gb) in order to achieve good multitasking, gaming, ect.
Mechanical Keyboard and a nice gaming mouse are also requirements.

Nice to Have:
I would like this computer to be upgradable in the future, so this would most like factor into the motherboard I'd need to buy.
I am interested in overclocking my processor, but I'm unsure how risky that can be.
I don't really a lot of disk space(1 TB is good, 500GB is OK too) This can be a mixture of SSD and regular HD.

Cool:
A cool case would be nice, but is not necessary.
Water cooling would be "cool" (haha) also, but air cooling is fine.

Dont really care:
I don't know much about power supplies, so whatever works is good enough.
I don't need a fancy sound card.
Don't need any CD/DVD/BluRay drives.



To summarize: gaming, multitasking, 3 monitor support, SSD. Everything else is secondary.

Any help or advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 4, 2012)

You defintly want an i7 3770k since it seems you would benefit from hyper threding and ofcourse a z77 board along with it also 16gb of ram.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Core i7 3770K, A good Z77 Mobo, 16GB of RAM, 128GB SSD Boot Drive, 1TB HDD, GTX 670

Where are you from anyway? I'll try and Pick out the parts from newegg :-bd

EDIT: Going on the egg now to pick the parts :-bd


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

*thanks*

I'm from southern California. Many thanks!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

what country do you live in is the only peice of info we need to put togteher some suggestions for your computer build.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not sure if the GTX 670 has 3 monitor support though? Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

From what I know kepler has 3 monitor support.... if it doesn't then a 7950 or 7970 would be your choice


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm putting together a build for you. AMD cards are better at multi-monitor support as they can support up to 6 monitors with a single card.

 Do you want to be able to overclock?


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

may the best build win :cheers:


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Overclocking would be nice. I don't know enough about it as of now, but I'd like to have the feature available for later when I read up on it


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you already have the OS and K-Board + Mouse? or do you literally mean you need EVERYTHING?

EDIT: you want a case too :?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Upgradability ... Intel's going to be changing to another new socket soon (next year), so the CPU's upgradability is limited if you go Intel. 

AMD "Might" stick with their socket as they always do though. I'm inclined to think Piledriver at this time.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

CPU- Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz ...

MB- MSI X79A-GD45 (8D) LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s U...

RAM- G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin DD...

GFX- SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5... 

SSD- Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Int...

HD- SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cac...

PSU- XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI... or XFX PRO850W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80 Plus Silve... if you want to add a second 7970

Heatsink to allow OCing- COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

Thermal Paste- GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound

KB- Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gam...

Mouse- Logitech G500 10 Buttons Dual-mode Scroll Wheel US...

Monitor- Hanns-G HL269DPB Black 26" 5ms Widescreen LED-Back...

Cost- $2,592.86 with three 26" monitors and 650 watt PSU

Add the OS of your choice, whether Windows 7 or 8. I didn't suggest a case because alot of picking a case has to do with personal choice. Better you go look at cases, then come back here with acouple choices for a case and let us pick from those cases that you picked out.

512gb SSD added as requested. Changed suggested 7970 for one with a better heatsink and about $40 less expensive.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

@PLS

I'm a student, so I get MSDNAA and all the good(or bad, depending) microsoft products for free 


And I still need a mouse and a keyboard as well. As I said I've never built a computer, so never really had a need for any good mice/keyboard setups. Suggestions are welcome.


@BarbaricSoul

Thanks a bunch! I'll take a look over what you posted.

Any good suggestion for places to shop for cases? (Online or in person)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Any good suggestion for places to shop for cases? (Online or in person)



Newegg.com


BTW, The system I laid out will have very close to the same performance as my current 2600k system. The 3770k cpu is about 10% faster than my 2600k. The motherboard I suggested has to do with how happy I've been with my MSI motherboard. XFX puts out some very good video cards and I'm extremely happy with my XFX HD7970. I've heard OCZ SSDs are not the best available when it comes to reliability, but I've had two OCZ SSDs now, and never had a problem with either.


Opps, forgot to list the cost of my build. Without an OS or case, your looking at $1527.89


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

So Far this is what I've made...


Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)

SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost

FSP Group AURUM PRO 850W (AU-850PRO)

OCZ Vertex 4 VTX4-25SAT3-128G 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

Seagate ST310005N1A1AS-RK 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

SAMSUNG B300 Series S23B300B Black 23" 5ms GTG Widescreen LED Monitor (x3)

NZXT Phantom PHAN-002OR Newegg Exclusive Black Finish w/Orange Trim Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Summing up to $1,905.89..... still gotta get the other parts.....

EDIT: BarbaricSoul is right, you should pick the case, not us :-bd It's more of personal preference


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Does the OP need monitors. He said he wanted atleast 3 monitor support, but he didn't ask for monitor suggestions. If the OP wants monitor suggestions- 

3* Hanns-G HL269DPB Black 26" 5ms Widescreen LED-Back...

I'll add them to my build and adjust the price


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

@BarbaricSoul

Summing up the costs:

MB $ 169
CPU $319
RAM $ 169
GFX $ 429 
SSD $94
HD $ 84
PU $ 99
HS $ 29
Thermal Paste $ 13
KB $ 59
Mouse $ 54


Total: 1518

Plus 3 monitors @ 150 each = 1968

The monitors I was considering:
ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms Full HD Widescreen LCD M...


Didn't even break my $2000 budget. You can spend more than that!  


A few things: 

You said the graphics cards come with 6 games, but I don't really need that. I'd rather go a step up. Plus I'm unsure if that supports 3 monitors? I need to be sure before I buy. 

I can't tell if the keyboard is mechanical? I'm a sucker for the clicky-clack sound 

The SSD you suggest is kinda small, I was thinking more along the lines of 250 gb...

Everything else looks good. Love the mouse


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought since he wanted a GPU that can push 3 monitor, he wanted 3 monitors....

Back to topic: Why aren't we suggesting the LGA2011 socket?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> @BarbaricSoul
> 
> Summing up the costs:
> 
> ...



Reread my build, I've added three 26 inch monitors and I'm just barely over $2000. The 7970 I listed has connections for up to 5 monitors and will support that many monitors. Three won't be a problem. Also, the 7970 is AMD's best single GPU video card, and is atleast equal to if not better than(depending on the application) Nvidia's top single GPU card, which is the GTX680. The keyboard is mechanical(I wouldn't suggest anyother type). As for the SSD, I'll adjust my build and include a larger SSD.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

At least no one is suggest a 7990.........

EDIT: I accidentaly that sentence...... but still Maybe OP would like to Crossfire a 7970 GHZ edition to we can hit the magic $3000 mark?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> At least no one is suggest a 7990.........
> 
> EDIT: I accidentaly that sentence...... but still Maybe OP would like to Crossfire a 7970 GHZ edition to we can hit the magic $3000 mark?



I don't think a 7990 is needed honestly. I play alot of games, and even on my 2560*1600 30" monitor, my single 7970 does great. Only way I'd suggest the 7990 is if the OP was going to run three 2560*1600 monitors.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

@PLS (your original post)

The monitor I found was the same price as yours after mail in rebate, but I think it has slightly better performance(better response time @ 2ms)

Again I think I could go a bit pricier with the SSD/graphics card

And I want to stay away from the Phantom case. Not trying to be hipster, but they're not terribly original (even for a guy who hasn't built a PC before!) 

Also, would I be able to overclock with the setup? I'm not terribly familiar, so I'm not sure what kinda of cooling system I would need

Thanks btw!


EDIT: of course if getting a better graphics card won't be noticeable at the display I'm at, then I'd rather just save the money


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Back to topic: Why aren't we suggesting the LGA2011 socket?



no real need for it, just like why we aren't suggesting the HD7990


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

OP has quite a different taste for cases.... is Op interested in this case? http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/InWin/H-Frame/

Still picking parts tho


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Again I think I could go a bit pricier with the SSD/graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> Also, would I be able to overclock with the setup? I'm not terribly familiar, so I'm not sure what kinda of cooling system I would need



No need to go pricer on the SSD and video card. The 256gb crucial I listed is one of the best, and the HD7970 is AMD's best video card. If you really want to spend more money(which IMHO isn't needed), you could look into a custom water-cooling system after you get the system up and running. The Hyper 212 heatsink and Gelid thermal paste I listed should allow for OC'ing up to around the 4.5ghz mark. But honestly, I can OC my 2600k to 4.9ghz with my current hardware, but instead just run it at 4.2ghz as that is plenty of power for my needs.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool case, not so cool price. XD

I'd like to limit the case to around $200. I'd rather spend my budget on more functional things i.e processor/graphics/SSD ect.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well the extra money could be used for PC Modding. Not every pricey part out there is the best, you just have to do research before buying. When do you need this build OP?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

case wise, if I was to buy a case in the $100-200 price range, this would be my pick- Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Stee...


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> No need to go pricer on the SSD and video card. The 256gb crucial I listed is one of the best, and the HD7970 is AMD's best video card. If you really want to spend more money(which IMHO isn't needed), you could look into a custom water-cooling system after you get the system up and running. The Hyper 212 heatsink and Gelid thermal paste I listed should allow for OC'ing up to around the 4.5ghz mark. But honestly, I can OC my 2600k to 4.9ghz with my current hardware, but instead just run it at 4.2ghz as that is plenty of power for my needs.



Ever watch Home Improvement? You can never have enough power lol

But all joking aside, I'll take your word for it. If I don't need the extra money on the graphics, I'll probably put it towards making the computer "snazzy"

Also can you update your build with the SSD, I don't see it in the links

For the HD7070, would I just hook one monitor up to the DVI and the other two into the mini display ports? In that case I'll need adapters as well.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Well the extra money could be used for PC Modding. Not every pricey part out there is the best, you just have to do research before buying. When do you need this build OP?



If possible, by the start of next week, or the week after that is fine.

Really any time is fine, I'm in no rush


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

Why not the 300R? Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ... great case IMO. 

How about saving the money for other things other than making the comp snazzy. 
the $1000 could help you out get good things for college (I just started college here) Like better calculators, apparatuses, and more stress food

Kidding aside; $1500 is already too much for a guy like me, but that's just me


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Also can you update your build with the SSD, I don't see it in the links



256gb SSD added.

As for the gfx, save some money, and if your not happy with the video performance, add another 7970. But, if you think you'll be adding the 2nd 7970, up the PSU I listed to this- XFX PRO850W XXX Edition Semi-Modular 80 Plus Silve...



Kevin117007 said:


> For the HD7070, would I just hook one monitor up to the DVI and the other two into the mini display ports? In that case I'll need adapters as well.



Basically, yes.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Why not the 300R? Corsair Carbide Series 300R Black Steel / Plastic ... great case IMO.
> 
> How about saving the money for other things other than making the comp snazzy.
> the $1000 could help you out get good things for college (I just started college here) Like better calculators, apparatuses, and more stress food
> ...



Lol I know what you mean. But between my internship this summer and my current one, I've accumulated quite a bit of money on my hands. And I don't have a desktop, so I figured its time for a computer  Don't worry, It'll make me more productive 

But yeah, probably wont snazz up the computer, I'll just save it for something else.

Wouldn't mind having a few lights though :\


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

isn't 128GB enough for a boot drive?

@OP: Well if I were you I'll use that spare money to get me a Laptop (a powerful one) so I could carry my work and play anywhere, then I'd use the desktop for some hardcore gaming and crunching


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> isn't 128GB enough for a boot drive?
> 
> @OP: Well if I were you I'll use that spare money to get me a Laptop (a powerful one) so I could carry my work and play anywhere, then I'd use the desktop for some hardcore gaming and crunching



Agreed on both points(SSD and powerful laptop)

AFK for 20-30 mins, got to go to the store. But I will be back to check in on this build


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> isn't 128GB enough for a boot drive?
> 
> @OP: Well if I were you I'll use that spare money to get me a Laptop (a powerful one) so I could carry my work and play anywhere, then I'd use the desktop for some hardcore gaming and crunching




Well I was hoping I'd use the SSD for most everything. I honestly don't use that much space, and the HD would just be for big stuff I have (music, video, ect). I think on my current laptop I've used only like 250 gb, and thats WITH a bunch of large videos and movies.

As I've said, I've already got the laptop. It's pretty decent for work, but not enough that it'll distract me with gaming


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 4, 2012)

then we'll just thrown in a 512GB SSD so everything would be hella fast :-bd

EDIT: How old is your lappy anyway?

And it's already midnight here in the Philippines, got me some classes tomorrow that starts at 8am.... I'll be back on this thread tho

Don't worry bro, we got your back on this build


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> then we'll just thrown in a 512GB SSD so everything would be hella fast :-bd



yes plz :x


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> then we'll just thrown in a 512GB SSD so everything would be hella fast :-bd
> 
> EDIT: How old is your lappy anyway?
> 
> ...



Lol, its 8 am here...stayed right up through the night. damnit 

Bought my laptop this year. I was in a bind for a competition, so I bought it at a local computer store without really looking to much in the specs. Good laptop, just some kinda unnecessary things (dr.beat speakers and blu ray player come to mind)


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Alright I'm headed out to sleep. I'll be back tomorrow(today). Thanks for the help!


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Well I was hoping I'd use the SSD for most everything. I honestly don't use that much space, and the HD would just be for big stuff I have (music, video, ect). I think on my current laptop I've used only like 250 gb, and thats WITH a bunch of large videos and movies.
> 
> As I've said, I've already got the laptop. It's pretty decent for work, but not enough that it'll distract me with gaming



Go for a Samsung 840 Pro (when it comes out).


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

*What I have so far*

EDIT:

See below for latest build


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

dude12564 said:


> Go for a Samsung 840 Pro (when it comes out).



What's the difference that would make me want to pay an extra $200 for the same space?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't get the 3770k if you're planning on running virtual machines, you will benefit from the VT-d on non-K edition skt1155 chips and all SB-E chips. Second, you're not going to need 32Gb of memory as a student (The most I've used for real-world work was about 14Gb doing development for work, and that included a game in the background eating up 4Gb), so it is a little unnecessary for a Comp Sci student. I know, because I use to be one before I graduated and 8Gb was way more than adequate.)

Honestly I would go for a 3930k, 16Gb of memory (across 4 DIMMs, higher density costs more and you don't really need it), a slightly smaller SSD (256Gb?), and a slightly larger PSU. Consider for a moment that the 3930k will give you better ability to multi-task, it will give you something more long term for upgrading than a 3770k (1155 is EOL after the 3770k so you'll be replacing motherboard and CPU if you decided to upgrade the processor.) IVB-E is also slated for sometime later next year. Also I would consider getting 3 1Tb drives and running RAID-5 so you have some redundancy there. It would be a real shame if you were working on a project all semester and then your drive fails on you. 

Also, as a student you won't be developing anything big enough where 3 displays will really benefit you, that's just bragging rights and for eyefinity. With a budget like that, you're looking at a beast. I know what you're doing. I was a Comp Sci student once.  Although, just consider that when push comes to shove, what ever you end up building will most likely do way more than you need it to, but it looks like that is what you want. In all seriousness, I would stay away from skt1155 with a budget like that despite what people have been saying thus far.

Also consider for a moment that if you're living in a dorm that you will be moving this computer a lot and 3 monitors takes up a lot of space and dorms tend to be small. I know that I couldn't fit more than my 22" + 28" on my desk before I decided to live off campus.

Keep in mind that just about anything you program for an under-grad comp sci degree will most likely run just fine on something as old as a Pentium 4, so you're building this computer so more fun than productive.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 4, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Don't get the 3770k if you're planning on running virtual machines, you will benefit from the VT-d on non-K edition skt1155 chips and all SB-E chips. Second, you're not going to need 32Gb of memory as a student (The most I've used for real-world work was about 14Gb doing development for work, and that included a game in the background eating up 4Gb), so it is a little unnecessary for a Comp Sci student. I know, because I use to be one before I graduated and 8Gb was way more than adequate.)
> 
> Honestly I would go for a 3930k, 16Gb of memory (across 4 DIMMs, higher density costs more and you don't really need it), a slightly smaller SSD (256Gb?), and a slightly larger PSU. Consider for a moment that the 3930k will give you better ability to multi-task, it will give you something more long term for upgrading than a 3770k (1155 is EOL after the 3770k so you'll be replacing motherboard and CPU if you decided to upgrade the processor.) IVB-E is also slated for sometime later next year. Also I would consider getting 3 1Tb drives and running RAID-5 so you have some redundancy there. It would be a real shame if you were working on a project all semester and then your drive fails on you.
> 
> ...




Lots of good comments:

You're right this machine is a bit of overkill. I kinda want to just have it and not deal with a new computer for the next few years. Obviously nothing I program is going to have a hard time on any computer I'm running. It's more of if I want to try out 3D modeling, or for game development, circuit simulation, or other intensive programs like that. And of course for gaming 

I honestly would like to have 3 monitors, because at work with 2 I still find myself alt tabbing the crap out of everything. I think 3 would be pretty cool, and I believe it would create a slight boost in productivity(when I'm programming I usually have 2 windows source code + debugger +  window for API) I definetly have a soft spot for monitors  And I have a custom build bed/desk that I made myself(yay carpentry!) that's plenty big to fit 3 monitors and then maybe another 3 and then some more. So plenty of space  But I digress...

As far as VMs go, I don't really see the need why I would want to do that? I was thinking about more of the lines of dual booting with Linux and Windows (that's reasonable, right?), and I'll probably be spending 95% of my time on windows. That's probably the most I'd ever do. Unless you can give me a convincing argument for virtualizing....

I'll take your word on the processor. Upgradability is desirable, and multi-tasking is a MUST. If I change to the 3930k, would I have to change the motherboard as well. If so, suggestions? I not familiar with the new processors, so I'll take all the advice you have.

I'll also take your word on the extra RAM. 32 is a bit overkill, and I can always expand if needed. 16gb it is. Any suggestions for the RAM?

3 1 Tb drives seems like overkill! I'll take the 1tb and back up everything from the SSD, but really I don't use that much space. I'll honestly probably store everything on the SSD, and just have my computer that much faster. the HD will just be for backup + any really large files(movies, backup disk images, ect.)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Unless you can give me a convincing argument for virtualizing....



You never have to restart to work in Linux. It's very unlikely you will need the full resources of your system for development and a lot of the code you will be writing will most likely be in linux if you're Comp Sci program is anything like the way mine was a few years ago. Plus, it gets you good at Linux without potentially wreaking your computer if you're not experienced with *nix.



Kevin117007 said:


> I'll also take your word on the extra RAM. But because it's so cheap, unless it causes a negative performance boost, I don't really see the problem with getting 32gb?



Not for faster memory. By the time you upgrade the rest of your machine you might want another 16, but there is no way that this rig will ever need 64Gb of memory so using high density memory will just be a waste of money IMHO, it also doesn't typically overclock as well as lower density memory.



Kevin117007 said:


> 3 1 Tb drives seems like overkill! I'll take the 1tb and back up everything from the SSD, but really I don't use that much space. I'll honestly probably store everything on the SSD, and just have my computer that much faster. the HD will just be for backup   any really large files(movies, backup disk images, ect.)



You say that now, but if you lose your 1Tb drive, you will be wanting a new one. At least with RAID-5 you know that if you lose a drive you won't lose all of your stuff. RAID-5 also gives you better I/O performance, writes are a little better and reads are amazing. I highly recommend it. It's only 2TB usable with 3 drives, but I recommend reading up what RAID-5 actually does and your stance might change. You don't need to get 1TB drives, but the redundancy that RAID offers will save you a lot of headache if a drive does decide to fail on you.



Kevin117007 said:


> I'll take your word on the processor. Upgradability is desirable, and multi-tasking is a MUST. If I change to the 3930k, would I have to change the motherboard as well. If so, suggestions? I not familiar with the new processors, so I'll take all the advice you have.


I personally got the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe. It's a little expensive but it's an amazing motherboard. TPU actually has a review here on the site by Cadaveca. He actually convinced me to get it and it was one of the best purchases that I've ever made. The 3930k is better at multi-threading, but any decent modern processor will "multi-task" plenty well. The 3930k is more of an indulgence than anything else. Otherwise I would recommend the 3820 (which is what I have.)


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 5, 2012)

what part of socal are you from? if youre near the OC area, Microcenter and 2 frys are in your range, with Frys price matching things you dont have to wait for shipping, and microcenter usually has the best deals on processors if your willing to pick up.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 5, 2012)

let me help you out here, hopefully microcenter and frys isnt to far from you


3770k - http://microcenter.com/product/388575/Core_i7_3770K_35GHz_LGA_1155_Processor
ram - http://www.frys.com/product/7346644?site=sa:adpages page:P7_FRI date:110212


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 5, 2012)

Recombining:

CPU = $569 Intel Core i7-3930K Sandy Bridge-E 3.2GHz (3.8GHz ... or $299 Intel Core i7-3820 Sandy Bridge-E 3.6GHz (3.8GHz T...
MB = $379ASUS P9X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s US...
RAM = $69 G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...
GFX = $389 SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5... (Could Change)
PS = $99 XFX P1-650X-XXB9 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI... (Could Change)
Heat Sink = $30 COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...
Thermal paste = $12 GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound
KB = $59 Logitech G110 Black USB Wired LED Backlighting Gam... (Could Change)
Mouse = $54 Logitech G500 10 Buttons Dual-mode Scroll Wheel US...
Monitor = $150 (x 3 ) = 450 ASUS VH236H Black 23" 2ms Full HD Widescreen LCD M... or SAMSUNG B300 Series S23B300B Black 23" 5ms GTG Wid..., cant decide, first one has better response time though
SSD = $269 256gb SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD256BW 2.5" 256GB SATA... or $390 512 gb Crucial M4 CT512M4SSD2 2.5" 512GB SATA III MLC Int...
HD = $84 SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cac...
Case = $169 Antec DF-85 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower C...
DisplayPort to DVI = $8 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002CSUZSU/?tag=tec06d-20

Total: $2640

I'm worried that the choice in graphics card isn't the best. Should I stick with the 7970 and possibly crossfire it, or should I go with a GTX 670 or 680?
Do I need to improve the heatsink for overclocking/is it even possible with this processor?

Thing I still need:
Better PSU (not sure if it's powerful enough for current processor/graphic card needs)
Better keyboard

Any more comments on how I can increase performance bottlenecks? (For gaming or multitasking)

@Aquinus

Honestly, I doubt both my solid state and my HD drive are going to fail at the exact same time. if one fails, I always have the other. I think spending a bunch of money on backing up more than once is a mute point for me in college 

@dozer
Yes I am, actually. I'll check right now to get a ballpark for how much the processors are at microcenter. No pre-optimization though, I'll wait until I figure out all the parts before checking prices locally.


Is there a way to delete old posts? I want this to be on the bottom post and get rid of all my old build posts.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 5, 2012)

mobo - cheaper at frys too. 

http://www.frys.com/search?search_t...string=Z77A-GD65+&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&cat=0

edit, if you wanna go 2011 socket, thats baller status. just saw the last post and you changed it.

edit yet a again. check out frys gpu prices, ive noticed they dont put the prices up on the website, and sometime they have the gtx 670 and 680s on sale.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 5, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> edit, if you wanna go 2011 socket, thats baller status. just saw the last post and you changed it.



I honestly just want the best processor for gaming/multitasking thats out there, while under $600. Some people are saying 3930k intel, and others 3770k(which overclocking can get to 4.5 Ghz)

Thoughts?


----------



## xxdozer322 (Nov 5, 2012)

im running an i7 2600k @ 4.4 and ABSOOOOLUTELY love it. my friend has a 3770k OC to 4.7 and he loves it too. either will do the job FINE, no issues.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice list, that's going to be a very very nice rig. 



Kevin117007 said:


> Honestly, I doubt both my solid state and my HD drive are going to fail at the exact same time. if one fails, I always have the other. I think spending a bunch of money on backing up more than once is a mute point for me in college



Let me continue on my point for RAID, but I'm not going to push on that topic too much more because you don't seem too interested in it. It is very likely that if you have music or video that you don't want to store it on an SSD. It's a waste of space that can be used for things that actually need to load fast. For example, what I do is I installed Windows and Applications on the SSD. I store downloads, music, and video on my RAID-5 as well as intermediate backups of the RAID-0. Then I have an external 1TB drive as a secondary back-up of the RAID-5 and the RAID-0. So whenever something fails (the SSD, a regular HDD, or the external backup,) a minimum of 3 drives must fail before something really bad happens. Granted I have 6 disks between the two SSDs, the 3 1TB HDDs, and the 1Tb external (I need to upgrade this to 2TB in the near future.)

It's a matter of the data you are going to store. If you don't download a lot, or have many documents, pictures, music, or video, it most likely isn't neccessary but as the amount of data increases on your computer and you start adding things like pictures that you or someone you know has taken, your heart will sink if hardware fails and there are files that you will never see again.

Personally, I would be devastated if I lost all the pictures of my daughter since she was born which is half of the reason why I have RAID-5 + an external backup.

Also keep in mind that an external backup isn't usually current because you only backup occasionally. So you can still lose files. RAID-5 gives you an opportunity to save files before more than just 1 drive fails. I think as you use your computer more and more and you put more and more stuff on it a solution like this will make a lot more sense, but until then it doesn't.

I've seen people hit 4.5Ghz with the 3930k and I've easily been able to do 4.5ghz on my 3820.

SB-E has been under-estimated IMHO and even the 3820 is a heck of a CPU. It exceeded any expectations I had of it. In fact it blew them away and I bet that the 3930k is even more impressive. I almost got a 3930k myself, but I didn't want to pay twice as much for only 2 more cores, which is why I'm using a 3820. Plus, the stock 3820 performs somewhere between the 2600k and the 3770k (in most cases, some tasks it can do better.) so I have absolutely no complaints.

Good luck with your rig. It is definitely "built to serve."


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 5, 2012)

Heya! From the looks of it you decided with a 2011 socket. I would suggest the 3770K (since this supports PCI 3.0 and would run lovely on anything) and pair with with any of the ff motherboards (I'm also picking parts for my build, with 1/4 or your budget )

ASRock Z77 Extreme9 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6...
ASUS Maximus V EXTREME LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SAT...
ASUS Maximus V FORMULA/THUNDERFX LGA 1155 Intel Z7...
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA ...

my gut tells me to suggest you either the AsRock or Gigabyte board..... the gigabyte one looks awesome with that orange/theme, and the asrock has A LOT of SATA3 ports


----------



## saknid (Nov 5, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> CPU- Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turb...
> 
> MB- MSI Z77A-GD65 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U...
> 
> ...




Still seems one of the better options.....For costing reason as no one else have define the whole sys costing in that way....ya may be the sys spec won't support that upgrade thing but still if there are options the OP must be informed with costing as he stated before about the fixed budget...even I own a LGA 2011 package so costing would be as follows...

$386.246 core i7 3770k LGA 1155
http://www.flipkart.com/intel-3-5-ghz-fclga1155-core-i7-3770k-processor/p/itmd99wtkmuffh4a

$555.00   core i7 3930k LGA 2011
http://www.flipkart.com/intel-3-2-ghz-lga-2011-core-i7-3930k-processor/p/itmd4vxwxzhetpmy

and also the supported mobo will rise more cost...


----------



## saknid (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> I'm not sure if the GTX 670 has 3 monitor support though? Unless I'm missing something...



@Kevin117007

    Go with the link...it says Display support: Multi-monitor: 4 displays....

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-670/specifications
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_670/1.html

    GTX 670 will be good enough....but yes may increase costing for sure....as it will take $369.00 for 2gb

    as here EVGA 02G-P4-2678-KR GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB 256-bi...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

saknid said:


> Still seems one of the better options.....



Why do you say that? If you're going to say something like that you should at least say why you think that's the case. He has put a lot of emphasis on multi-threading and as a Comp Sci student VT-d would be nice (something k-edition skt1155 chips do not have.) On top of that, you're spending a premium on memory and the SSD when it isn't necessary.

He wants something that will last a long time and can be upgraded. skt1155 doesn't offer ANY ability to upgrade the CPU or memory if you go this route and get a 3770k.

We're talking about programming, 3D rendering, and and multi-tasking. Gaming doesn't appear to be the primary goal of this rig, in fact it needs to be capable of gaming and being a workstation, which is why I recommended a RAID to begin with.

Please, enlighten me, because I don't think I missed anything for what he wants to use this machine for and that an enthusiast platform is really what he is asking for, not a high-end mainstream platform that is at the end of its life.

Edit: Also, don't double post, there is an edit button for a reason. Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> He has put a lot of emphasis on multi-threading and as a Comp Sci student VT-d would be nice (something k-edition skt1155 chips do not have.) On top of that, you're spending a premium on memory and the SSD when it isn't necessary.
> 
> He wants something that will last a long time and can be upgraded. skt1155 doesn't offer ANY ability to upgrade the CPU or memory if you go this route and get a 3770k.
> 
> We're talking about programming, 3D rendering, and and multi-tasking. Gaming doesn't appear to be the primary goal of this rig, in fact it needs to be capable of gaming and being a workstation, which is why I recommended a RAID to begin with.



Def skt 2011 or AM3+ Machine would be up to the task.

this card would definitely fit the task at hand but probably not the bill lol

http://www.amd.com/us/products/workstation/graphics/ati-firepro-3d/w9000/Pages/w9000.aspx#3


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

saknid said:


> this card would definitely fit the task at hand but probably not the bill lol
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/works...s/w9000.aspx#3



He's going into Comp Sci, not graphic design. I suspect that he wants to dabble with 3d rendering on the side. A professional card is completely unnecessary. In fact it will perform worse for more money because I suspect that he will be gaming more than doing 3D rendering and will be mostly programming and gaming with this rig among other every-day tasks.


----------



## saknid (Nov 5, 2012)

That is what my point. The costing...don't you think...the whole skt 2011 will increase costing...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

saknid said:


> That is what my point. The costing...don't you think...the whole skt 2011 will increase costing...



Obviously it will cost more, it's a faster product, that's a given. You can't expect to get faster hardware and not pay more for it... but there are reasons why you might invest in a skt2011 system. I knew getting a 3820 would cost a little more than a skt1155 chip but it's a matter of building the machine around what you need it to do, not the price. If price was the only factor I would say get a Celeron G530.


----------



## saknid (Nov 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Obviously it will cost more, it's a faster product, that's a given. You can't expect to get faster hardware and not pay more for it... but there are reasons why you might invest in a skt2011 system. I knew getting a 3820 would cost a little more than a skt1155 chip but it's a matter of building the machine around what you need it to do, not the price. If price was the only factor I would say get a Celeron G530.




Ok I don't know of the 3D modelling thing apart from that the first line need of Op as he said gaming and the heavy programming can be delivered by the skt 1155 (as one of my roomie is using this)

And yes He may not be able to upgrade...

And after that if his pocket allows it what would be more nice than having a core i7 3930k , and a Asus rampage IV ext.  thank you for Slap...


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2012)

saknid said:


> And yes He may not be able to upgrade...



It's not that he may not, he won't be able to upgrade. Intel has made it very clear that Haswell is going to on skt1150.


saknid said:


> And after that if his pocket allows it what would be more nice than having a core i7 3930k , and a Asus rampage IV ext.  thank you for Slap...


The ROG boards are overrated IMHO, the P9X79 Deluxe and Pro are two very nice motherboards with plenty of features to boot.

You're also welcome for the slap. It was out of tender love and care.


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 5, 2012)

well since you got such a big budget

how about going for the intel 256 ssd?
a 850w seasonic platinum
i7 3770k
nice cooler (like cm 212 +/evo)
660 ti asus/560ti msi/570 msi should well serve the things you need to do (or a 670)
nice msi or asus motherboard
x3 monitor for 150$ each
ducky shine mx brown(green led)
roccat kone+ (or those sensei or logi alternate)
2tb samsung hdd since you will be using the ssd for boot and stuff



and like what the others said.

or if you like the lga 2011,look at my build and just arrange things around, you can get them for below 2k $, i remember building one with dual 570 msi. for 19xx $ but since you got a fat wallet, you might as well go with the 3930k, and a 670 asus and a nice asus board, 850w 80plus gold or platinum from seasonic (or corsair if they have the 850i already out) but since you will be using 3 monitors how about going with the 150$ 23" 1920x1080 monitors, should really serve you well.

you can go with the 3770k or the 3930k both are really great cpu and should perform well on all the task you take it for a spin and both go easily at 4.5ghz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Might aswell go skt 2011, expansion is the biggest player on that series. 7950 or 7970


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> He's going into Comp Sci, not graphic design. I suspect that he wants to dabble with 3d rendering on the side. A professional card is completely unnecessary. In fact it will perform worse for more money because I suspect that he will be gaming more than doing 3D rendering and will be mostly programming and gaming with this rig among other every-day tasks.




You read my mind. You should just build the computer for me LOL!

But in all seriousness, yes being able to dable in 3d rendering and whatnot would be great. I'm trying out game programming(3d models, animation, ect), so things like that would be useful. But like you said, most day-to-day tasks would involve programming and gaming.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 6, 2012)

That ram you listed is slow (1066mhz) look for something at least 1600mhz. Also that logitech keyboard you listed is not mechanical (earlier you said you were looking for a mechanical keyboard, yes?)


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay, so based on what people are saying I think I will go with the 2011 socket for the main reason of upgradability.

Upgradability  is a must, as I don't want to have build another computer for as long as possible. The plan is to throw down a lot of money now with the initial build, and be able to upgrade it bit by bit as needed.
To that extent, things like the Haswell and PCI being supported on the 2011 socket seem like it would be the best choice to go with.


@Aquinus

Although you have made your point for backing up data on multiple drives, I don't have anything too valuable like family pictures or the like that I'd be devastated if I lost. Most personal data things are programming projects, which are backed up various SVN repositories anyways.

I do, however, like the idea of putting two drives in RAID 0 to improve read speeds. I'd probably end up doing this with a SSD. I'd back it up once a day to my HD. Do you think this is reasonable for the cost/performance improvement, or should I just not worry about it? I believe right now that my SSD are still the bottleneck for speed, so improving them any way possible is a good idea. 



On the topic of RAM, a friend of mine said that the proposed G.SKILL RAM
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3...
wasn't that great quality. It seems that it only runs at 1066mhz(thanks for ZakkWylde for pointing that out) Any other suggestions?

Also, the motherboard suggested (ASUS P9X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s US...) supports quad-channel memory. What exactly are the benefits of this, and how can I purchase RAM to make sure I take advantage of this?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 6, 2012)

Initial build converted to socket 2011 build as requested


----------



## saknid (Nov 6, 2012)

ZakkWylde said:


> That ram you listed is slow (1066mhz) look for something at least 1600mhz. Also that logitech keyboard you listed is not mechanical (earlier you said you were looking for a mechanical keyboard, yes?)





Then He must go with G Skill RipJaws Z Eries 16 GB (4x4 GB) 

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DD...



And for OP see My Specs I too build this machine with the help of TPU and I am Not sure but it may fit your budget too....(even i did'nt buy a New keyboard nd mouse) yet It may suit you

You may Replace that GTX 680 with a GTX 670 (670 is very nice with comparably low price)

and yes there are options for motherboard as Aquinus saying in the above cmnt...so go for it It will also loose cost and seriously...No need of cooling (While I too brought it even I was asked to not by eidairaman1) you will merely need that but yes do take care of the PSU as the whole system will seriously need some power



Aquinus said:


> You're also welcome for the slap. It was out of tender love and care.



Oh I am delighted sir ji....


----------



## xenocide (Nov 6, 2012)

I read he was going to do a lot of CompSci oriented work, wouldn't the improved GPGPU capabilities of the 7900 series benefit him more than the gaming performance of a 600 series?


----------



## saknid (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Also, the motherboard suggested (ASUS P9X79 DELUXE LGA 2011 Intel X79 SATA 6Gb/s US...) supports quad-channel memory. What exactly are the benefits of this, and how can I purchase RAM to make sure I take advantage of this?



@Kevin117007

  Basically quad-channel is four memory sticks paired up....You got it Means The Mobo will provide you 4 sticks to pin the RAM So it will surely help you to increase your RAM in future...

look it specs of @xenocide or Mine for RAM...


----------



## saknid (Nov 6, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I read he was going to do a lot of CompSci oriented work, wouldn't the improved GPGPU capabilities of the 7900 series benefit him more than the gaming performance of a 600 series?



@xenocide

   I was saying for 600 gtx series just because I m using 680 which is costly then 670 other then that eidairaman1 also stated about the 7900 series Now it is upto OP...


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 7, 2012)

So my new current build is on the first page. Total cost is $2873. 
My biggest question now, in trying to keep costs down, is that crossfiring 2 7970s really give a performance boost? (As opposed to buying a single 7970) Or maybe I should consider a completely different graphics card?
Again I want to be able to game on highest resolution all the newest games, ect, while also be able to handle somewhat moderate 3d work if necessary.

Graphics cards I'm considering:
670
680
7950
7970

I don't think I'm going to set up the SSDs in RAID, two expensive and doesn't really see much performance boost.
As of now, I'm good with all the parts except maybe the graphics card. Still undecided on that.

After the graphics card gets nailed down, I'm going to try worrying about the noise. I'm unsure how noisy the case/fan/PSU I choose will be. This is going to be in a small room with two people, so obv. I don't want it to be obnoxious. Does anyone have experience with these items?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> So my new current build is on the first page. Total cost is $2873.
> My biggest question now, in trying to keep costs down, is that crossfiring 2 7970s really give a performance boost? (As opposed to buying a single 7970) Or maybe I should consider a completely different graphics card?
> Again I want to be able to game on highest resolution all the newest games, ect, while also be able to handle somewhat moderate 3d work if necessary.
> 
> ...



A single 7970/7950 can handle the 3D Production workloads and games singularly just fine. Drivers have been working fine since Cat 12.8s. Looking at performance numbers with the 12.11 betas youd be in really good shape.

Crossfire is Truly Optional at this point. If You have the cash get two 7970s or 7950s


----------



## saknid (Nov 7, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> If You have the cash get two 7970s or 7950s



7950 Even I am not sure that how much 7970 is better than this...but one thing I am sure It will save a some cash for party...

7970 $604.846 (Core Clock: 925MHz, Stream Processors: 2048)

7950 $493.042 (Core Clock: 900 MHz, Stream Processors: 1792)

*As per Indian Market. 

(I have converted the INR to the USD)


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 7, 2012)

Edited build to include the 7970 matrix based on eidairaman1 advice. Saved 100$


----------



## EasyTomatoe (Nov 7, 2012)

or if you want take a look at my build and build from there, should be cheaper by now besides the processor and gpu and you can change stuff inside


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 7, 2012)

EasyTomatoe said:


> or if you want take a look at my build and build from there, should be cheaper by now besides the processor and gpu and you can change stuff inside



Damn son your monitors alone are $1800!

I see you overclocked with watercooling. Would I be able to overclock it with the fan I have (obviously probably not as high though)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 7, 2012)

Kevin117007 said:


> Damn son your monitors alone are $1800!
> 
> I see you overclocked with watercooling. Would I be able to overclock it with the fan I have (obviously probably not as high though)



Maybe, it depends on how toasty your room is but something like 4.2Ghz would most likely be realistic on a decent air cooler. Feel free to look at my rig as well, but I wouldn't recommend the 6870s. I only did it because I already had one 6870 and buying another was the cheapest way to gain considerable performance. SSD RAID-0 is also over kill, so going with one SSD is the better cost-effective solution.

You have a cooler chosen, right? All SB-E processors don't come with a cooler. If you want something quiet, the Zalman CNPS9900 isn't bad. It cools my 3820 pretty well and I've been able to push my CPU as high as 4.75ghz on air, albiet a little toasty with the CPU package reaching almost 70*C, but at 4.5ghz, I'm sticking right around 60*C and I'm sure if I wanted to give it a nudge, I could push it up to 4.65ghz without too much more voltage.


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You have a cooler chosen, right? All SB-E processors don't come with a cooler. If you want something quiet, the Zalman CNPS9900 isn't bad. It cools my 3820 pretty well and I've been able to push my CPU as high as 4.75ghz on air, albiet a little toasty with the CPU package reaching almost 70*C, but at 4.5ghz, I'm sticking right around 60*C and I'm sure if I wanted to give it a nudge, I could push it up to 4.65ghz without too much more voltage.



For the price of the Zalman(around $77), I could just jump up $10 and get the Cooler Easy Tomatoe has (Noctua NH-D14 LGA2011). His build goes up to 4.5 Ghz as well, plus it looks cool


----------



## Kevin117007 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bought! I just bought all the parts of newegg, will be buying the processor from microcenter tomorrow or the next day. Should have them around Wednesday.

The specs are as I have them listed on the first page, except changed to fan to something a little better. I'll post pics when I get the parts, and after it's assembled :3


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great - congrats on your purchase!

EDIT: How about you take a PS2 code in my sig as well. *hinthint*


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice rig you have there. You certainly won't be disappointed. Take you're time putting it together though, don't let your excitement get the better part of you. 

Edit: Ohhh, I can comment on the display too. I have one at work that I use. Very good (and reliable) choice. You're cooking with gas. I'm getting excited just looking at the parts list.  I would have preferred a modular power supply though. Keeps everything more clean. I went a little more gung-ho on the power supply, though. Since I've had a couple of PSUs have died in the past, I'm a little more careful when it comes to PSUs. Seasonic isn't just a good brand, the Platinium-1000 comes with a 7 year warranty, which is rather hefty, but granted I chose to go nicer all around rather than getting the 3930k, which I didn't exactly need, so I re-allocated that 300 USD elsewhere (at the time the 3930k was pretty solid at 600 USD, you got a good deal on that.)
SeaSonic Platinum-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PL...


----------

